
Ask HN: How do you search through your files? - sdan
Backing up files is great. But how do you index and search through files; i.e. not just the titles, but suppose you were looking for a document that had a certain topic.<p>Is there a Google for searching files?
======
denimboy
ls -lR > INDEX for file names then use glimpse software to create a full text
index.

Move these to the root of the volume you are backing up and burn dvd or
whatever.

You can keep these indexes together on your live volume somewhere and search
them all together

Glimpse indexes text files. Other files require preprocessing. There are
solutions for this too but it’s more complicated.

